# Emai Forwarding with Postfix

## swingarm

I'm using Postfix in conjunction with Egroupware.  All I want to do is have Postfix forward email from Egroupware to an external SMTP server but all I get so far is:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Your message could not be sent!
> 
> The mail server returned:
> ...

 

Here is my main.cf:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> # Global Postfix configuration file. This file lists only a subset
> 
> # of all 300+ parameters. See the postconf(5) manual page for a
> ...

 

I was following just the smtp section at http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Email_System_for_the_Home_NetworkLast edited by swingarm on Tue Dec 13, 2005 11:45 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## steveb

You need to set myhostname to a FQDN (aka: hopecentre2.somedomain.tld) and set mydomain to the domain you use.

cheers

SteveB

----------

## swingarm

 *steveb wrote:*   

> You need to set myhostname to a FQDN (aka: hopecentre2.somedomain.tld) and set mydomain to the domain you use.
> 
> cheers
> 
> SteveB

 

Ok, changed that line to the dynamic dns I was using and got the same error.

----------

## steveb

Change:

```
relayhost = mail.cranberymedia.com
```

to:

```
relayhost = [mail.cranberymedia.com]
```

cheers

SteveB

----------

## swingarm

Ok, have to stop this thread.  I have been told this is not what the client wants.

----------

